# Onkyo TXsr606 - HDMI and sound



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I admit to being a newbie to all of this. Thanks to this site I now have my iPod sounding better, my Wii playing in all of its upconverted glory (it really is a better picture) and my sound settings are correct - I think.

I have some remaining issues - and please bear with me as I am a rookie.

I have a 5.1 setup and two zone two speakers in another room. All of the speakers and the subwoofer are running fine/producing sounds. I have a DVD player and a Cable/Satellite box both running to the receiver by HDMI, and an HDMI out to a Samsung HD TV. The Wii has a HD component cable which I have running to the receiver with an assigned video input. The Ipod is connected by the headphone jack to the tape input. So, the only input to the TV is the HDMI out from the receiver. Does this all sound correct?

The speaker setup protocol with the microphone is not working for me. It detects the front speakers, the center speaker and looks for side surround speakers - I don't have those. It then registers the right rear speaker, and does not find the left. The test then fails. Suggestions? As an alternative I have set the speakers "by hand." If I have to do that, what is the best crossover setting for the five individual speakers? The two fronts and the center are medium sized bookshelf speakers. The back two are "in the wall." I have a nice Yamaha powered sub. 

And, here is the last one and I hope not to embarass myself here. I have the DVD setting on PLII movie. Assuming a good soundtrack, like Twister, how does the receiver know to play dolby or dts or whatever is appropriate? Do I need to make more settings? I have gone into the audio presets and chosen what was recommended in another great post on this site. I am still confused. With the DVD player selected it shows PLII Movie or Neo:6 Cinema depending on my choice. Does this mean I am getting a true 5.1 reproduction of sound? Am I missing a setting?

This is an excellent site, and I appreciate all of the help I have gotten since I stumbled in here yesterday. My system sounds light years better than it did before all the adjustments.

Bob in Virginia


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The speakers you have connected as Rears should actually be connected as sides. Switch those and you'll be all set.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

Aha! That makes sense. I'll do that this evening. Much appreciated. This site rocks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

atticus5176 said:


> I have the DVD setting on PLII movie. Assuming a good soundtrack, like Twister, how does the receiver know to play dolby or dts or whatever is appropriate? Do I need to make more settings? I have gone into the audio presets and chosen what was recommended in another great post on this site. I am still confused. With the DVD player selected it shows PLII Movie or Neo:6 Cinema depending on my choice. Does this mean I am getting a true 5.1 reproduction of sound? Am I missing a setting?


PLII, Neo6, Prologic, etc. is a personal choice ...what I'm using is "Straight" (I'm not sure how is called on Onkyo), but using this setup the AVR will choose the apropiate DSP to play the audio; let's say want to watch a movie, then you select "Dolby Digital" or "DTS" in the DVD menu, the player will send that signal to AVR...then the AVR will choose the apropiate format to play the audio.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> PLII, Neo6, Prologic, etc. is a personal choice ...what I'm using is "Straight" (I'm not sure how is called on Onkyo), but using this setup the AVR will choose the apropiate DSP to play the audio; let's say want to watch a movie, then you select "Dolby Digital" or "DTS" in the DVD menu, the player will send that signal to AVR...then the AVR will choose the apropiate format to play the audio.


On the Onkyo its labeled "Auto" in the presets menu


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks again! I'm not too experienced at audio hookups, but if you need restaurant advice on the Outer Banks I can trade (LOL).

Bob


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

eugovector said:


> The speakers you have connected as Rears should actually be connected as sides. Switch those and you'll be all set.


Marshall, I have the same amp and experienced the same problem. I know I hooked up the rear speakers to the rear surround connections on the back of the Onkyo. Are you suggesting that I reconnect them to the sides and eliminate the rears. I'm only running F,C,L & two rears.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> Marshall, I have the same amp and experienced the same problem. I know I hooked up the rear speakers to the rear surround connections on the back of the Onkyo. Are you suggesting that I reconnect them to the sides and eliminate the rears. I'm only running F,C,L & two rears.


Yes, with 5 speakers, you use the sides, not the rears. You only use "rear" if you have 7 speakers connected. I think you'll be much happier with your surround effects now


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> I know I hooked up the rear speakers to the rear surround connections on the back of the Onkyo. Are you suggesting that I reconnect them to the sides and eliminate the rears. *I'm only running F,C,L & two rears.*


Yes, when you're running R+C+L+RS+LS and won't be using the back surrounds, instead of connecting the rears to the back surrounds you need to use "the surround terminals" ...back surrounds are used when you have a 7.1 or with some AVR's bi-amping speakers or used to power presence speakers :yes:


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks David & Marshall. I'll check my connections on my Denon 3808CI as well as I believe I also have them wired to the rear instead of the sides.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to set things to "auto" as suggested. I actually had it at one point so that TV shows were coming up as Dolby D and sounding great. Movies were registering correctly...now someone messed with my setup and I cannot get things back. Where in the presets for the Onkyo TXsr606 is the auot setting which will allow the source to pick the correct audio format?


----------

